# Lawn mower starter problems..



## Fang508 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello, I have a 1995 OHV125 yard machines mower and I am having problems with the starter. Basically what happens is when I crank and the engine fires the starter doesn't disengage fast enough sparks fly and the engine is abruptly stopped. One time it kicked so hard that the gear teeth on the starter was parallel with the teeth on the flywheel and I had to remove the starter just so I could unseize it. The teeth on the starter gear are starting to get warn and chipping. I cant even get the engine to fire up properly unless I release the crank and pray it fires at the last second of momentum which 9/10 times is impossible. Hopefully I haven't partially sheared the flywheel key. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to replace the key anyways. Might go buy a new starter. What do you all think?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just replace the key,and the starter gear. 
A new starter is $50-$150. The starter gear is $8,and the key is about a buck.
while you are at it,check the valve adjustment,and also try rocking the flywheel to check for side play.
That will cause it ,too.


----------



## Fang508 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well I decided to take it apart to check for flywheel shear and I found another problem. Awhile back I tried to take the external magnet + braces off to clean them and in the process the head of one of two of the screws twisted off. It seemed pretty stuck on there with one screw so I left it. Now that side bracket as well as that side of the magnet is shattered... my mistake. I can't seem to find a new flywheel/flywheel rebuild kit on the net so what should I do now?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What "external magnet,"are you talking about????
Post some pics of it.


----------



## Fang508 (Apr 21, 2015)

Basically the magnet on the front of the flywheel that inducts spark when it passes over the ignition coil.


----------

